# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  [[ مفاجآت أوريون ميديا ( أول دمعة ) للشيخ حسين الأكرف- المقاطع الصوتية ]] !!, مقاطع

## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*بسمه تعالى ...!

اللهم صل على محمد وآله ..!


بعد طول إنتظار وشوق جاء الأمل بالنزول ..!
وكان طلقة عجيبة بما تحمل من روعة الإنتاج .!

فكما أعتدنا على الشيخ الحسين الأكرف الإبداع ولا غير ذلك .!

فاليوم تتوج الـأسواق بإصدار الشيخ الثاني لشهر محرم ..!

" أول دمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعة "








مقاطع صوتية للإصدار 
**http://www.malkiya.net/cover/ashiq/first-tear/first-tear.mp3*


*نسألكم الدعاء وكذلك الرودود الطيبة ..!

منقول ..!* 

*أخوكم*
*حلـــــ شــاعــرـــــــم*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك الف عافية
بنتظار الاصدار كامل
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*الناري*

*حلـــــ شــاعــرـــــــم*

*يشكركم على المرور*

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

مشكوووور أخوي وجزاك الله الف خير...

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

*محب القئم عجل*

*حلــــــ شــاعــرــــــم*

*يشكرك على المرور*

----------

